# Am 21. Dezember 2012 ist Weltuntergang



## AMUN (21 Feb. 2011)

*Der 21. Dezember 2012 – Eine Weltuntergangsprophezeiung*

Der Weltuntergang steht uns bevor. Zumindest, wenn man den Berechnungen der Maya glaubt. Geht es nach nämlich ihnen, dann ist der 21. Dezember 2012 der Tag, an dem alles Leben auf der Erde endet. Ob dieser Tag, an dem die alljährliche Wintersonnen- wende stattfindet, tatsächlich der letzte Tag ist? Aus astronomischer Sicht kann in der Tat etwas Außergewöhnliches beobachtet werden. Eine sehr ungewöhnliche und se- ltene Planetenkonstellation sorgt dafür, dass die Sonne an diesem Tag das Zentrum der Milchstraße einnimmt. Dies geschieht nur gut alle 26.000 Jahre und wird durch die schrä- ge Erdachse ausgelöst, die sich einmal kreisförmig dreht.



Sogar Hollywood hat von den Prophezeiungen der Maya Notiz genommen. Der bekannte Regisseur Roland Emmerich nimmt sich des Themas an und frönt erneut seiner Leidenschaft für Weltuntergangsszenarien. Er produziert den hochkarätig besetzten Endzeitfilm 2012, der am 12.11.2009 in die Kinos kommen wird.



Was hat es nun mit dieser Zukunftsvision der Maya auf sich? Reiht sie sich nahtlos in all die anderen Weltuntergansprophezeiungen ein und gerät am 22. Dezember 2012 in Vergessenheit? Oder wussten die Maya mehr, als wir es für möglich halten?
Die Maya – Eine präkolumbianische Hochkultur

Die Maya verfügten über eine hoch entwickelte Kultur, die einen Vergleich mit den Kulturen der Ägypter oder der Griechen nicht scheuen muss. Herausragende Astronomen und Mathematiker befanden sich in den Reihen dieses mittel- amerikanischen Volkes und die vollständige Enträtselung ihres ausgefeilten Schrift- und Zahlensystems ist den Forschern bis heute nicht endgültig gelungen. Das kann allerdings auch daran liegen, dass im Lauf der Geschichte vieles, was mit dem Wis- sen der Maya zu tun hatte, vernichtet wurde, da sich den Menschen die unglaub- liche Bedeutung dieser kulturellen Hinterlassenschaften damals nicht erschloss. Beheimatet waren die Maya damals im südlichen Mexiko. Besonders die Halbinsel Yucatán scheint der Dreh- und Angelpunkt dieses Volkes gewesen zu sein.


In der Blütezeit lebten im Reich der Maya bis zu 20 Millionen Menschen in verschiedenen riesigen Städten, die zu damaliger Zeit ihres- gleichen suchten. Das vollständige Reich der Maya, das sich aus mehreren, kleinen Staaten zusammen- setzte, beanspruchte eine Größe, die in etwa mit der Gesamtfläche Deutschlands gleichgesetzt werden kann. Plötzlich, um 900 n. Chr., muss jedoch etwas eingetreten sein, das die Maya dazu veran lasste, ihre Städte nach und nach aufzugeben.


Was genau die Maya vertrieben hat, ist den Forschern bis heute nicht bekannt. Der Tropische Regenwald gibt jedoch immer wieder Ruinen frei, mit deren Hilfe die Forscher hoffen, die Hochkultur der Maya und ihr plötzliches, rätselhaftes Verschwinden ergründen zu können. Neben unvergleichlichen Kulturstätten, die Forscher und Touristen gleichermaßen faszinieren, haben uns die Maya ihren Kalender hinterlassen. Genau genommen handelt es sich nicht nur um einen einzigen Kalender, sondern um drei verschiedene Kalendersysteme, die gemeinsam benutzt werden.
Der Mayakalender – Ein Blick in die Zukunft

Zum einen verwendeten die Maya den „Haab“-Kalender, der das Sonnenjahr aufteilte. Die 365 Tage des Jahres gliederten sich in diesem Kalendersystem in 18 Monate, die aus jeweils 20 Tagen bestanden. Um die durch diese Zählung entstandene Lücke zu füllen und zu einem 365-tägigen Jahr zu gelangen, wurden nicht näher bezeichnete Tage hinzugefügt. Dieser Kalender kann mit unserem heutigen Kalender verglichen werden. Weiterhin nutzten die Maya einen rituellen Kalender, der als „Tzolkin“ bezeichnet wurde. Dieses Kalendersystem gliederte das Jahr in 20 Monate auf, die aus jeweils 13 Tagen bestanden. Der Zyklus eines „Tzolkin-Jahres“ betrug nur 260 Tage, eine Ergänzung, die auch diesen Kalender zu einem 365-Tages-Zyklus vervollständigt, ist jedoch nicht vorgesehen. Eingesetzt wurde der „Tzolkin-Kalender“ wohl, um alle rituellen und religiösen Begebenheiten festzuhalten und auch, um einen Blick in die Zukunft zu werfen. Nebenbei bemerkt wird dieser rituelle Kalender der Maya auch heute noch bei den Gualtemateken verwendet, wenn sich diese mit der Wahrsagerei beschäftigen. Der „Haab“- und der „Tzolkin“-Kalender wurden von den Maya gleichzeitig eingesetzt.



Besonders interessant im Hinblick auf die Prophezeiung des 21. Dezembers 2012 ist jedoch das dritte Kalendersystem der Maya, das auf einer endgültigen Zählung beruht. Im Gegensatz zu den beiden anderen Kalendern wird die Zeit hier nicht in Tage, Wochen, Monate oder Jahre gegliedert. Ausgehend von einem Anfangspunkt, den die Maya-Forscher auf den 1. August im Jahr 3114 v. Chr. zurückverfolgen konnten, wird jeder nachfolgende Tag kontinuierlich beziffert. Warum die Maya mit ihren kalendarischen Aufzeichnungen ausgerechnet an diesem 1. August begannen, ist heute nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen, auffällig ist hingegen, dass dieser Kalender am 21. Dezember 2012 endet und nicht mehr fortgeführt wird. Also doch ein klarer Hinweis auf den bevorstehenden Weltuntergang?
Eine unwissenschaftliche Betrachtung vom 21.Dezember 2012

Von den Maya wurden die Gestirne am Himmel mit Gottheiten gleichgesetzt. Viel Zeit investierten die Gelehrten der Maya, um diese „Götter“ am Himmel zu beobachten. Mit verschiedenen Methoden gelang es ihnen, Sonnenwenden exakt zu berechnen und die Planetenlaufbahnen – unter anderem die der Venus – so erstaunlich genau darzustellen, dass die Wissenschaftler heute fasziniert davon sind. Die Wintersonnenwende war für die Maya der Tag, an dem die Gottheit „One Hunahpu“ - oder der „Erste Vater“ wiedergeboren werden - und so den Beginn eines neuen Weltzeitalters einläuten sollte. Ebenso befinden wir uns, laut Zeitrechnung der Maya, in einem Zyklus der Endzeit. Nicht nur im Mayakalender, sondern auch bei den Zeitrechnungen anderer alter Kulturen, spielt ein ca. 26.000 Jahre andauernder Zyklus eine entscheidende Rolle.
Der Präzessionszyklus

Etwa 25800 Jahre dauert es, wenn unser Sonnensystem die Sterngruppen der Plejaden umrundet. Dann hat sich die taumelnde Erdachse nämlich einmal im Kreis gedreht und beendet diesen großen "Zyklus", den man auch als das "platonische Jahr" bezeichnet. Die in der Milchstraße angesiedelten Plejaden – auch „Sieben- gestirn“ genannt – sind mit bloßem Auge zu erkennen. Das Ende dieses Zyklus haben die Maya auf den 21. Dezember 2012 datiert.



Hinsichtlich des Präzessionszyklus stellen sich aber folgende Fragen:

*
Wird das Ende dieses Zyklus möglicherweise nur falsch interpretiert?

*
Hat ein Zyklus (also eine permanent stattfindende Rotation) überhaupt einen Anfang und ein Ende?

Mythos 2012, was bleibt davon übrig? Aus astronomischen Blickwinkel bleibt von dem mystischen Datum nur noch ein Faktum übrig: nämlich, dass es sich hierbei um das Datum der alljährlichen Wintersonnenwende handelt, was aber völlig normal und nichts Außergewöhnliches ist.




Steht dieses Datum nicht viel mehr für einen Neuanfang oder den Sprung in eine andere Zeit? Die Maya gingen nämlich sehr wohl davon aus, dass am Ende eines jeden Zeitzyklus auch ein Neuanfang steht. Warum sollte das nun gerade anders sein?

Beeinflusst dieser Glaube der Maya möglicherweise auch das heutige Leben? Tatsächlich wird die Wintersonnenwende weltweit von verschiedenen religiösen Gruppen gefeiert und auch dort symbolisiert sie einen Neuanfang. Weiterhin gibt es Hell seher, die eine nicht näher definierte Zeitbarriere zwischen den Jahren 2011-2013 ausgemacht haben, die ihre Sicht blockieren würde. Nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, dass dieser Tag einen hervorragenden Nährboden für Spekulationen aller Art bietet.

Werden die Maya Recht behalten? Endet am 21. Dezember 2012 nicht nur ein Zyklus, sondern so viel mehr? Oder reiht sich diese Prophezeiung nahtlos in die von Nostradamus, den Zeugen Jehovas und anderen ein, die das Ende der Welt schon des Öfteren vorhergesagt hatten? Ob das Leben am 22. Dezember 2012 seinen gewohnten Gang geht und diese Prophezeiung in Vergessenheit gerät, wird die Zukunft zeigen.

*Steht uns der Untergang tatsächlich bevor? *


----------



## Muli (21 Feb. 2011)

Also ich werde mein ganzes Vermögen am 20.12.2012 versaufen und verhuren ...
Sicher ist sicher!!! 

Und die Weihnachtsgeschenke kann man sich ja auch sparen ... 

Bleibt mehr für Koks und Alkohol


----------



## Chamser81 (21 Feb. 2011)

Mir ist es wirklich egal da wir es sowieso nicht ändern könnten!


----------



## Quick Nick (21 Feb. 2011)

der wo dann Herbstmeister ist in der Bundesliga hat die Arschkarte gezogen


----------



## krawutz (22 Feb. 2011)

Das kann gut sein, aber ich hab eh keine Zeit dafür. Weihnachtsvorbereitungen und so ...


----------



## alexhoerath (22 Feb. 2011)

Ich habe sogar schon Vorboten des Weltuntergangs gesehen und gespürt. Aber vieleicht ist es nur ein Neubeginn, heißt das große Veränderungen kommen.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (22 Feb. 2011)

Die Mayas haben nichts dergleichen vorhergesagt. Da endet lediglich deren Kalender.


----------



## Punisher (22 Feb. 2011)

Ich vertraue lieber der Vorhersage von Jehovas Zeugen. Die wissen nämlich gaaaaanz genau, wann die Welt untergeht


----------



## spirit33 (22 Feb. 2011)

um wieviel Uhr mache Urlaub und feiere 20.12.2010 bis zun abwinken wer weiß nüchtern möchte ich das nicht erleben oder abdanken


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Feb. 2011)

*Ich verschwinde durch ein Wurmloch in eine Paralellwelt  ätsch*


----------



## Q (22 Feb. 2011)

Dazu fällt mir nur ein:


----------



## karl vetter (23 Feb. 2011)

Na endlich lol9




Gruß, Karl


----------



## astrosfan (27 Feb. 2011)

Gab's den Weltuntergang nicht schon öfters? Weiß nicht, hab ihn jedesmal verpasst... 
PS: Weltuntergang oder nur die Erde?


----------



## MrCap (9 März 2011)

*Super - da kann sich die Kevag ja ihre Jahresendabrechnung in die Haare schmieren !!!*


----------



## Spezi30 (13 Sep. 2011)

schon wieder?


----------



## neman64 (13 Sep. 2011)

Ich galube es nicht.


----------



## Charme (21 Sep. 2011)

ne schon wieder habe gerade geschlafen.


----------



## CukeSpookem (29 Okt. 2011)

is mir egal , ich geh sowieso nich hin !


----------



## harrymudd (30 Nov. 2011)

Muli schrieb:


> Also ich werde mein ganzes Vermögen am 20.12.2012 versaufen und verhuren ...
> Sicher ist sicher!!!
> 
> Und die Weihnachtsgeschenke kann man sich ja auch sparen ...
> ...



Spitzen Plan :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (15 Jan. 2012)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> is mir egal , ich geh sowieso nich hin !


----------



## Max100 (16 Jan. 2012)

Quick Nick schrieb:


> der wo dann Herbstmeister ist in der Bundesliga hat die Arschkarte gezogen



Eindeutig "The Best":thumbup:


----------



## Freibier (5 Feb. 2012)

also mein Kalender endet erst am 31.12 - da haben sich die Maya's verrechnet


----------



## fredclever (15 Juli 2012)

Am 21. Dezember endet lediglich der Kalender der Maya. Das bedeutet noch lange nicht, daß an diesem Tag die Erde bzw. die Welt untergeht. Auch wenn ein Herr von Däniken sich dies noch so sehr wünscht. Zumal der Erd bzw. Weltuntergang schon des öfteren vorhergesagt wurde, und dann doch nicht eingetreten ist. Von daher wird hier zuviel Aufregung nur um einen zu Ende gehenden Kalender gemacht. 

Außerdem: Untergehen wird die Erde erst in einigen Milliarden Jahren. Das ist nämlich dann der Fall, wenn unserer Sonne ihr Treibstoff sprich Wasserstoff ausgeht. Dann bläht sie sich zu einem Roten Riesen auf und verschluckt dabei Merkur, Venus, Erde und den Erdmond. Erst jetzt kann man von einem Erd bzw. Weltuntergang sprechen, nicht früher.

In ihrem letzten Stadium stößt sie dann ihre äußere Hüllen ab, welche dann den planetarischen Nebel bilden. Zuletzt bleibt nur noch ein Weißer Zwerg übrig, welcher die Größe der Erde, aber die Masse der Sonne besitzt. Es kommt aber zu keiner Explosion (Supernova), da die Sonne hierfür nicht genügend Masse besitzt. 

Bei der Gelegenheit eine Frage:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Erde und der Welt?


----------



## birdcase (17 Sep. 2012)

Konnten die Maya schon damals sehn, das eine Frau Merkel und der 
Rettungsschirm, die Welt in den Abgrund treibt ? 
Waren wohl doch klug, die Eingeborenen ! 

:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## salem666 (25 Sep. 2012)

Jepp, wir werden alle sterben, wie die ganzen letzten Male auch schon


----------



## burns (25 Sep. 2012)

Hab für "Mir egal" abgestimmt, habe schon viel erlebt, tendiere zwar eher zu Nein aber wenns passiert, passierts.
Kann man nichts ändern

Greetz


----------



## Leitner (26 Sep. 2012)

Lassen wir uns doch einfach überraschen^^


----------



## magna (28 Sep. 2012)

dann wär wenigstens mal was los


----------



## birgithzber (30 Sep. 2012)

mir egal, ich geh eh net hin


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2012)

Bin schon etwas älter und der Weltuntergang wurde schon so oft vorhergesagt das ich mir schon lange keine Gedanken über solche Meldungen mache,da wollen sich wohl einige nur wichtig machen und für Schlagzeilen sorgen.Schlecht für diejenigen die sich wirklich darüber Gedanken machen und vor Angst nicht in den Schlaf finden und da muss man sagen das solche Schlagzeilen sogar fahrlässig sind,gruss Brian....


----------



## superichi (2 Okt. 2012)

Vielleicht hat der Klimawandel bis dahin alles Eis schmelzen lassen und wir werden ertrinken.
Wenn man denn an den Klimawandel glaubt.


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Lebe jeden Tag, als wäre es dein letzter


----------



## texassummer (20 Okt. 2012)

Gabs da nicht schon mal einen anderen Termin?


----------



## schlongdong2 (21 Okt. 2012)

Also ich hab meinen Bunker schon eingerichtet.


----------



## Purple Feather (21 Okt. 2012)

Ist mir eigentlich egal so lange ich hier sein darf


----------



## Bugatti1981 (14 Nov. 2012)

Ich Find Die Ton scheibe war einfach nur voll da ging halt kein tag mehr Drauf


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Nov. 2012)

Tuht mir leid aber am 21Dezember hab ich schon was anderes vor! Und darum kann ich beim Weltuntergang leider nicht mitmachen.Aber am 5.Februar2013 hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Nov. 2012)




----------



## Gothica (15 Dez. 2012)

Brian schrieb:


> der Weltuntergang wurde schon so oft vorhergesagt das ich mir schon lange keine über solche Meldungen mache,da wollen sich wohl einige nur wichtig machen und für Schlagzeilen sorgen.Schlecht für diejenigen die sich wirklich darüber Gedanken machen und vor Angst nicht in den Schlaf finden und da muss man sagen das solche Schlagzeilen sogar fahrlässig sind,gruss Brian....



Da stimme ich voll zu. Ausserdem wird mehr "gehamstert", *was nicht nur die Finanzminister freuen wird. *

Weder die Mayas, noch Michelle de Nostradame haben einen Weltuntergang angekündigt, bzw. endet der Kalender der Mayas nicht mit 21.12.2012, sondern erst um 3200 
Nostradamus hingegen prophezeit bis in das 4. Jahrtausend hinein, jedoch mit der Anmerkung: "Wenn der Mensch sich vorher nicht selbst zerstört" 

Vielleicht haben Astronomen einen Himmelskörper ausgemacht, welcher auf die Erde zurast. Wurde uns vor nur wenigen Jahren ja schon einmal verheimlicht. Aber - was um alles in der Welt, haben die Mayas damit zu tun? :angry:


----------



## paspartout (16 Dez. 2012)

Och nööö !!!
Nicht gerade jetzt,mitten in der Staffelpause von *The Walking Dead* 

Muß doch nun wirklich nicht sein !:angry:


----------



## birdcase (17 Dez. 2012)

Das Ende naht !!! Dann können wir uns auch mal wie ein Grillhänchen fühlen !!!

_________________

Gruß birdcase :angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Dez. 2012)

Der Mayakalender wurde nich weitergeführt weil Niemand mehr da war der das Konnte! Die Maya haben durch ständige Bürgerkriege,Menschenopfer und Raubbau an der Natur Ihre Kultur selbst zerstöhrt.Heute sind Ihre Nachfahren einfache Bauern!  rofl3 lol9


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Dez. 2012)

*Vieleicht geht Ja nich die Welt unter sondern nur die EU das währe doch auch nicht schlecht oder!*


----------



## eis (17 Dez. 2012)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> ...... Heute sind Ihre Nachfahren einfache Bauern!  rofl3 lol9



Es gibt aber auch Kalender von Bäuerinnen, zumindest von deutschen. 





Und wenn es so weiter geht wie es dieser Kalender verspricht soll es mir Recht sein. ​


----------



## Gothica (20 Dez. 2012)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Der Mayakalender wurde nich weitergeführt weil Niemand mehr da war der das Konnte!
> 
> Die Maya haben durch ständige Bürgerkriege,Menschenopfer und Raubbau an der Natur Ihre selbst zerstöhrt.


Entschuldige bitte, aber die Mayas sind (nicht waren) eine "Indianerkultur" und nicht eine - z.B.- Raiffeisenbank, welche j*edes Jahr* den Kalender *neu* schreiben / drucken / herausgeben. 

Die Mayas lebten schon immer von und mit der Natur! 
Der Grund, warum diese ihre Dörfer / Stätten verlassen mussten war, dass eine lange Trockenperiode diese dazu zwang, weiter zu ziehen.  Um es mal verständlich auszudrücken.

Wenn du von Raubbau an der Natur und von Selbstzerstörung sprichst, dann sprichst du *von uns modernen Menschen*, jedoch *nicht von den Mayas!* 

.


----------



## DonVito221 (20 Dez. 2012)

Bin auch dabei 

Nein, mal im ernst: Nur weil ein Kalender endet, heißt es ja nicht, dass die Welt gleich untergeht.
Dann müsste sie ja jedes Jahr untergehen :-D


----------



## paspartout (21 Dez. 2012)

Außerdem :

Es gibt da noch einen weiteren berühmten Maya-Kalender.
Und der endet erst im Jahre 4772 n. Chr.


----------



## astrosfan (21 Dez. 2012)

Heute ist es nun soweit! 

*Herzlich willkommen beim Weltuntergang!*

Hoffe Ihr habt alle Sicht.

Schnell noch mitmachen:











Und das alles nur wegen


----------



## Gothica (21 Dez. 2012)

Um 6 Uhr (MEZ) hätte es soweit sein sollen und nichts kommt. :angry: Mist auch - wer zahlt jetzt meine Schulden zurück


----------



## Max100 (21 Dez. 2012)

Alles Lüge, nichts ist bisher eingetreten, oder kommen die mit der Bahn, da kann es schon mal zu Verspätungen kommen


----------



## Max100 (21 Dez. 2012)

Gothica schrieb:


> Um 6 Uhr (MEZ) hätte es soweit sein sollen und nichts kommt. :angry: Mist auch - wer zahlt jetzt meine Schulden zurück



Das hättest du dir vorher überlegen sollen


----------



## Gothica (21 Dez. 2012)

Max100 schrieb:


> Das hättest du dir vorher überlegen sollen


Du bist mir vielleicht eine tolle Hilfe 

Naja, dann verklag ich eben all die Medien - da kommt dann auch Geld rein.


----------



## paspartout (21 Dez. 2012)

Gothica schrieb:


> Du bist mir vielleicht eine tolle Hilfe
> 
> Naja, dann verklag ich eben all die Medien - da kommt dann auch rein.



Eine gute Idee wäre vielleicht auch eine entsprechende Versicherung gewesen.
Gegen "nicht eintretende Naturkatastrophen inkl. Weltuntergänge jeder Art"



Jetzt,wo ich so darüber nachdenke ......
gibt's schon 'nen neuen Termin ?


----------



## Gothica (21 Dez. 2012)

paspartout schrieb:


> gibt's schon 'nen neuen Termin ?


Angeblich - so munkelt man - soll es zu Silvester um Mitternacht rum, Raketenangriffe geben.


----------



## netterkerl (21 Dez. 2012)

ich warte, nicht dass ich doch noch Weihnachtsgeschenke besorgen muss


----------



## Max100 (21 Dez. 2012)

paspartout schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee wäre vielleicht auch eine entsprechende Versicherung gewesen.
> Gegen "nicht eintretende Naturkatastrophen inkl. Weltuntergänge jeder Art"
> 
> 
> ...




Ja: 2076 n. Chr.


----------



## paspartout (7 Feb. 2013)

Ich habe mir die Frage jetzt gründlich durch den Kopf gehen lassen und komme nunmehr zu dem Schluß :

Nein,,sie hatten wahrscheinlich Unrecht


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

haben wir ja gesehen, war mir vornerein klar das es quatsch ist


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

nichts passiert...


----------

